# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Empresa norteamericana importa frutas de América del Sur

## gpacheco

*Redacción: Ashley Bentley*   La empresa Awe Sum Organics, Capitola, California, antes conocida como Farmers Fruit Express Inc., e importante importador de productos orgánicos, comenzó a importar piñas doradas MD2 del Perú a principios de mayo.  “Es una mejor variedad de piña dorada”, dijo David Posner, presidente y director general de la empresa.   “Los campos de producción de la piña se encuentran cerca del ecuador, por lo tanto, es realmente dulce y jugosa, debido al agradable clima seco en que se cosecha".   La piña se comercializa bajo la marca “Sol Sol”, la cual le pertenece al productor/agricultor de la piña.  La fruta deberá estar disponible en los mercados estadounidenses todo el año. La empresa importa piñas para la costa este y oeste de los EE.UU.  La compañía también tiene planes de distribuir un mayor volumen de aguacates (paltas) chilenos Hass este otoño e invierno.   "En lugar de tener una producción pequeña, esta vez vamos a tener un volumen sustancial”, dijo Posner.   Posner dijo que a sus clientes les gustan mucho los aguacates que importa la empresa, porque los productores de aguacate se esperan hasta que el nivel de aceite sea alto y este listo para la cosecha.  "Como esperamos a que el aceite se encuentre en su punto, entonces nuestros aguacates (paltas) siempre tienen un sabor muy bueno", dijo Posner.   La empresa también busca incrementar esta temporada sus importaciones de berries (blueberry) de Chile, tanto en volumen como en el tamaño de sus envases.  La empresa está cambiando todos sus envases de blueberry, tanto en volumen y tamaño de empaque esta temporada.   Todos los empaques de blueberry de la empresa han cambiado de clamshells de 4.4 onzas a 6 onzas, dijo Posner.   Esta primavera y verano, la empresa continuará con sus programas de manzanas provenientes de Chile y de Nueva Zelanda, y seguirá importando kiwis verdes y dorados de Nueva Zelanda.   A mediados de abril, la empresa comenzó a importar manzanas y para principios de mayo kiwis.  La empresa comercializa kiwis bajo el nombre Zespri kiwis.  *Fuente: The Packer en Español*Temas similares: Un mercado de 15  millones de empresa Artículo: EEUU adquiere a Perú el 55% de espárragos frescos y refrigerados que importa del mundo Somos una empresa peruana Artículo: Producción de maíz cubre el 40% de la demanda nacional y el resto se importa de EEUU y Argentina Empresa norteamericana crea un concentrado a base de maíz morado

----------

